# MS Access 2000 Rechnen im Formular/Abfrage?



## Stegy (13. Mai 2004)

Huhu bin neu hier im Forum und ein DAU in Access,
wäre Cool wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Folgendes Problem: 
Ich habe eine Tabelle mit ca.8000 Datensätzen. Spalten sind: ID,Name,Preis

Jetzt möchte ich ein Datenblatt Formular erstellen in dem ich den Namen aus einer Kombobox auswählen möchte. Wenn ich jetzt in ein leeres Feld (welches direkt rechts neben dem Namen stehen soll) die Menge eingebe, soll rechts daneben der aus Menge und Preis errechnete Betrag erscheinen!

aus diesen eingegebenen/errechneten Daten soll später eine Tabelle erzeugt werden.

Wie gehe ich soetwas an? Und was für eine Abfrage brauche ich dafür.

Vielen dank schon mal im voraus

Stegy


----------



## Slizzzer (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Klären wir mal zunächst grundsätzliches:
1. Was soll mit dieser Datenbank genau gemacht werden?
2. Berechnete Werte gehören nicht unbedingt in eine Tabelle. In den meisten Fällen wird ein Ergebnis zur Laufzeit berechnet, d.h. wenn Du einen Bericht erstellst, etc.

Erzähl mal zunächst was zu Punkt 1. Dann sehen wir mal weiter .


----------



## Stegy (18. Mai 2004)

Erstmal: Danke für deine Antwort!

zu 1.
Die Datenbank soll aus einer Tabelle die von mir ausgewählten Datensätzen (hier is ne Kombobox doch sinnvoll oder) auswählen. 
Dann soll mit den aus gewählten Datensatz/sätzen, bestimmte Eigenschaften errechnet werden z.B der Preis der ja von der Menge(die ich auch eingeben will) abhängig ist. 



Die Tabelle die ich habe geht immer von der Menge eines Artikels aus.

also eine Abfrage habe ich inzwischen hinbekommen. Diese Abfrage kann den Preis errechnen. 

Jetzt habe ich diese Abfrage auf einem Formular anzeigen lassen doch die Kombobox, wo ich den Artikel auswählen möchte funktioniert nicht. Die zeigt zwar den Artikelnamen an, aber bei Auswahl ändert sie nicht die dazugehörigen Felder.


----------



## RavelinePower (28. Mai 2004)

Der Code lautet für das hinzufügen der Daten von Kombobox in Textfeldern

Erstelle eine Kombobox unabhängig in einem neuen Formular....
Der Assistent hilft da weiter -> wie woher die Daten, zwischenspeicher usw...
Den Wert wird nicht zwischengespeichert !
Gebe nun bei der Kombobox den befehl NACH AKTUALISIERUNG den Befehl.->EREIGNISPROZEDUR

Private Sub KOMBOBOXNAMEN_AfterUpdate()
    Me![Inhalt] = Me![ArtikelNr].Column(2)
    Me![Bezeichnung] = Me![ArtikelNr].Column(3)
    Me![Einzelpreis] = Me![ArtikelNr].Column(4)
    Me![Artikelnamen] = Me![ArtikelNr].Column(1)
    Me![Artikel_MWSt] = Me![ArtikelNr].Column(5)
End Sub

Nun sollten die Daten von der Kombobox (TabelleA) im Formular (TabelleB) gespeichert werden.!

Habe für Euch auch einen kleinen Test aus meinem Rechnungsbuch rausgeschnippselt. Kannst du mal downloaden und anschauen. Datenbank ist in Access 2000 erstellt und enthält offenen Code.

MfG Raveline

PS:. Bei nicht gelingen Mail !


----------



## diene-ca (6. Juni 2004)

Hi Jungs,

=([Einzelpreis]*[Inhalt]*[Menge])

ist einfach. (auch gerade Anfaenger in Sachen Access)

nur wie schreib ich das Ergebniss auch in eine neue Spalte?

Gruesse

Carsten


----------



## diene-ca (6. Juni 2004)

Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort. Aber das hilft mir auch nicht weiter.
Der jenige bekommt einen Export nach Excel und hat keinen Zugriff auf die Datenbank, drum will ich das Ergebniss in einer Spalte haben ;-)

Gesamt:[Betrag1]+[Betrag2]+[Betrag3]+[Betrag4]
Gesamt:=[Betrag1]+[Betrag2]+[Betrag3]+[Betrag4]
=[Betrag1]+[Betrag2]+[Betrag3]+[Betrag4]


keines von dreien tut irgendwas um das dort reinzuschreiben ;-(

Gruesse

Carsten


----------



## RavelinePower (6. Juni 2004)

*Access nach Excel*

hehe von Ecxel hast du ja nix gesagt !

Also du solltest von deiner Access Tabelle eine Abfrage starten. 
Dort kannst du auch berrechnungen eingeben.

Habe dir eine kleine DB erstellt mit Excel Export. 
 Downlaode Sie ..... sie beinhaltet 
1 Tabelle mit Daten.... 
1 abfrage zum errechnen... 
1 Formular Daten eingeben.... 
1 Formular Excport nach Excel..... 
1 Makro excport to excel.

Die Excel-Datei wird dann in C:\ gespeichert und heisst dann Daten.xls

Hoffe das klappt kannst mich auch anmailen...... 

Ravy


----------



## RavelinePower (6. Juni 2004)

*Re: ausgerechnete Felder*

Wieso willst du Felder die ausgerechnet werden ( Einzelpreis*Menge*Anzahl) in eine Zelle speichern = Entweder machst du eine Abfrage die dies dann ausrechnet z.B. Ausdruck1 : ( Einzelpreis*Menge*Anzahl) Der Wert wird nun in der Abfrage immer errechnet. Diese Abfrage könnte dir bei einem Formular und Bericht helfen,


MfG Ravy


----------



## diene-ca (6. Juni 2004)

*Re: Access nach Excel*



> _Original geschrieben von RavelinePower _
> *hehe von Ecxel hast du ja nix gesagt !
> 
> Also du solltest von deiner Access Tabelle eine Abfrage starten.
> ...



Nachdem es wohl am besten wirklich ueber eine Abfrage geht, machen wir es halt so.
Dein Beispiel ist Spitze. Vielen Dank. Anhand sowas, sieht man erstmal wie simple manche Sachen sind und man einfach nicht draufkommt 
Den Excelexportknopf klau ich Dir *ggg*

Gruss

Carsten


----------



## Stegy (8. Juni 2004)

Vielen dank Leute ihr habt mir echt sehr geholfen! Fluppt alles! Juhu


----------

